# Blaupunct Lucca 5.3



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Could anyone tell me how to get custom points of interest onto the above sat nav?I know it can be done but can't figure out how.The only instructions I can find are on a iote called poihandler.com.As always all advice/suggestions welcome :wink:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I too would be very interested if anyone can help. As I said in a previous post, I also have a Tomtom which I use in the Smart Car. It is great as I have added POI like the CC and CCC sites. It makes a great deal of difference. If anyone can help explain how this is done and where to find these POI I would be very greatful

Stewart


----------

